
Judge Assigns Elon Musk Essay on SEC Settlement - gok
https://www.localnews8.com/news/national-world/judge-assigns-elon-musk-the-sec-an-essay-on-settlement/803042373
======
tessi3r
Why wouldn't you just pay your publicist to write it?

~~~
jlarocco
Because he's already paying his lawyers to write it.

